

Post-Deal Best Practices In the Socialize Acquisition by ShareThis - danielodio
http://danielodio.com/post-deal-best-practices-in-the-socialize-acquisition-by-sharethis

======
rrhyne
You often wonder what it would be like to get acquired. Author was immediately
focused on making the aquisition successful for the buyer. I'm sure that
attitude was recognized early in the process and factored into the decision
buy the buyer.

